# 18' Majek RFL or 18' Shallowsport



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

Opinions?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Both are pretty close dimensionally, max horsepower etc.... I would think the Shallowsport would offer better ride.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*18 foot shallow runner*

I own a no sides 1997 18-7 scooter no sides (Shallow Runner). 150 Evinrude ocean pro. Three blade cupped prop 15".

Here is what I think are pros and cons of mine.
Pro:

Shallow draft
No sides make it easy to board after wading
150 horsepower
great fishing platform when drifting
Actually a pretty dry ride for a no sides boat.
more stable than I thought it would be.
Pretty comfortable ride even in the chop just quarter the waves.
Cons:

Shallow Draft---Like a 4 x 4 just means you get stuck farther in (lol).
when there is only a slight wind drifting can be tough Nothing to catch the air.
Slides in the turns.
At WOT 40 miles per hour feels "loose in the rear" so drop the motor and reduce speed to 35 and it is fine.
lack or storage unless you get the tank in the hull (but bewarned they can fail) (I rebuilt my floor last year so I know)(I also added a new hatch in front of the front cooler seat to store rope lines, anchors and drift socks)

If I were to repower this rig I would down size my horse power to a 115 E-Tec and get the prop right. I think I could increase the fuel range on my boat. Now I came from a 15-6 Bayhawk with a 40 hp and could run 80 to 100 miles plus on a tank of gas (18 gallons). The two boats are totally different I know but I think a 115 is more than enough on the Shallowsport. Also if I did not have the storage issue I would opt for a raised floor console for a better view, but it will make for more drag.

I hope that this helps.


----------



## gris (Feb 8, 2006)

I know you'll love owning a shallow sport.


----------



## ACE1999 (Mar 19, 2007)

I would call Rob Youker at The Sportsman. 1-800-503-4044. He is a Shallow Sport dealer and has been selling these boats for many years. His knowlege excedes all when it come to the Shallow Sport. I have fished out of several of these boats with him and they are top of the line when it comes to overall performance.


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

You'll love a Shallow Sport! Great boats, built well........and it says a lot when you see some of the 20 year old hulls still out there today.


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

considered both boats and went with the 18' ss sprint with a raised deck ,150 yam... to me the ss is by far the better of the two...


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

I own an 85 18' SS scooter and love it. Not as fast as I would like but it takes the chop and is a dream to wade out of.


----------



## gaftop44 (Jan 10, 2006)

majeks are a faster hull with less horsepower so they are more fuel efficient, both both are rough as hell but shallowsport will provide a more stable platform


----------



## RLL (Sep 28, 2007)

I opted for the Majek and dont regret my decision. It does everything I need and of course all boats made for these purposes will be fairly rough and wet in any good chop.


----------



## Deputy U.S. Marshal (Jul 6, 2006)

I own a SS Sprint with a 150 hp Yamaha and have not regreted one day of my decision. Great boat for any type of fishing. Like Gamble said earlier it says alot when you see hulls running today that are 20 years and older.


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 25, 2007)

You cant go wrong with Shallow Sport!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

between those two.. Go for the SS....


----------



## goin' skinny (Aug 10, 2006)

I own an 18' RFL with a 115 hp Johnson. I have enjoyed it very much. As mentioned before, the ride can be rough in chop. Most, if not all, flats type boats are fairly equal in this area. I rode on a SS knockoff and thought that the ride in chop may have been better than my RFL. As far as shallow water performance, I do not believe you can go wrong with the Majek. It will run scary shallow with no water pressure issues. Shallow Sport boats are well made as are the Majeks. I do not know the price differences. Either will be a great choice. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

i run the 21 majek tunnel hull.i just put my spurs on and out gate.like gk said itll run scarey skiney.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

same here...have the 21' Majek RFL. get more wet in the chop in my 22' pathfinder then the Majek.


----------



## GoFishin (Jan 18, 2008)

Flats Cat Should never be overlooked. Test drive all three and buy what best fits your fishing needs and budget.


----------



## mamone (Jan 11, 2008)

18.5 Shallow Sport no question, that is the perfect Texas flats fishing rig. My next one will be SS 18.5 no sides.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

I've ridden in both and I prefer the Shallow Sport if I were to buy between the the two of them.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> same here...have the 21' Majek RFL. get more wet in the chop in my 22' pathfinder then the Majek.


Is that really true? 
I looked at the RFL and really liked the boat. But, i was concerned with the ride in the chop. Is'nt it basically a fiberglass flatbottom with a tunnel? I don't see how it could be smooth or dry. I have ridden in a 21' carolina skiff that was not smooth or dry. I do understand that the operator can effect the ride quite a bit... but still a flatbottom dry and smooth? 
BF- I'm not saying you dont know what you are talking about since you own both the majek and pathfinder. I have never rode in the RFL, I'm just curious if I am understanding you correctly. Are you saying that the RFL is only drier than the pathfinder. Or are you saying the RFL is both drier and a better ride?


----------



## GoFishin (Jan 18, 2008)

Just read the side of any Flats Cat......Dryest Smoothest Shallowest Mr Alison did his home work on this boat and has improved it over the years


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Heres a little advise you need to read carefully....disregard all the comments made so far and go ride in each and every single boat you are interested in....make a list of only the ones you like after you ride in them.....Take that list and then go ride in those boats again.....Seriously, $20,000 plus is a considerable amount of money to spend on anything, much less a boat, so take a few months and do it right. Everyone elses opinions are just that...make your own and take a lot of test rides. By the way, I did exactly what I just told you and chose the Majek 18' w/ 115. I chose Majek after 2 test rides in Shallowsport, Boatright, Majek and FlatsCat. They all are excellent boats w/ alot of pros and not many cons....just have to find what suits you better. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

*I WOULD GO WITH THE SHALLOW SPORT *


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

I appreciate all the feedback. as mentioned above, i am just in the beginning stages. i currently own a skinny water boat so i do know how they handle and am aware of all their quirks. i like both boats and know thay they are both made exceptionally well. you see older hulls from both manufacturers out on the water, and they generally both hold their value. 

my main question on the RFL is how much does it slide? my family used to have a 20' shoalwater flat bottom and it almost wouldn't turn in tight situations. i know all semi-flat bottom boats slide, but some are better than others.

the other part of the equation would be the dealer portion. there really isn't a dealer near where i live without driving quite a bit (hour). I like to take a boat to service where i purchased it because they always seem to be a little more vested in the service. there is a Majek dealer extremely close and having dealt with them in the past, i have 100% confidence.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Both will slide a little....majek probably a little more than shallowsport. If you are aware that it will slide you will be fine....You can't make it slide unless you are going at least 3/4 speed and cut very sharp...but you can make it slide right on up on the grass line....I don't necessarily think that is a bad thing if you fish alot of shallow water because it helps you get up faster when cutting the wheel and getting out of the hole.....


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

loom said:


> Is that really true?
> I looked at the RFL and really liked the boat. But, i was concerned with the ride in the chop. Is'nt it basically a fiberglass flatbottom with a tunnel? I don't see how it could be smooth or dry. I have ridden in a 21' carolina skiff that was not smooth or dry. I do understand that the operator can effect the ride quite a bit... but still a flatbottom dry and smooth?
> BF- I'm not saying you dont know what you are talking about since you own both the majek and pathfinder. I have never rode in the RFL, I'm just curious if I am understanding you correctly. Are you saying that the RFL is only drier than the pathfinder. Or are you saying the RFL is both drier and a better ride?


sorry, should of specified. the majek is rougher then the pathfinder, but the majek is drier due to the higher elevation of the console.... you stand so high its 'feet spray' rather then on your upper body.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

SS Minnow said:


> the other part of the equation would be the dealer portion. there really isn't a dealer near where i live without driving quite a bit (hour). I like to take a boat to service where i purchased it because they always seem to be a little more vested in the service. there is a Majek dealer extremely close and having dealt with them in the past, i have 100% confidence.


I think you just answered your own question.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*My $.02*



SS Minnow said:


> my main question on the RFL is how much does it slide? my family used to have a 20' shoalwater flat bottom and it almost wouldn't turn in tight situations. i know all semi-flat bottom boats slide, but some are better than others.


I own a 21 RFL with a TRP. Like any similar hull the RFL will slide in a turn if you have the jackplate all the way up and do not back off the throttle. You quickly learn to compensate--either throttle or by lowering the jackplate--no more sliding.

I think both are fine boats. The SS probably turns better. I think the comments of redfishflyfisherdds are right on target here.

Saturday we were running two boats picking up blinds and decoys. One was my RFL and the other was a 21' SS--one of the older hulls maybe 20 yrs old or so. I have 3 men, dogs, 8 guide sacks of decoys and a duck blind. I am popping up on plane no problem--on a straight line no turning. The SS loaded similarly is having a hard time getting on plane while cutting donuts. I had to get go back for the last blind. So ask yourself how shallow you need to be able to get on plane and factor that into the mix as well. It matters a great deal if you are going to be fishing the laguna or the back lakes in winter.


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the 18ft rfl 90hp etec and have never looked back. there is one on the 2coolclassifieds also.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

A couple of things.....

Obviously I'm going to be biased on this topic so I'll spare you my vote, but I do really try hard to shoot people straight. Our boats are great, and lots of other boats are great, Majek among them. Sometimes ours is the best fit, sometimes not. Having said that...

Where are you located? I completely agree with you on wanting to be near a good service center.



> *18 foot shallow runner*
> I own a no sides 1997 18-7 scooter no sides (Shallow Runner). 150 Evinrude ocean pro. Three blade cupped prop 15".
> 
> Cons:
> ...


The 18'7" Shallow _runner_ has a different hull than the 18 Sprint Shallow Sport. The Sprint has strakes cut into the outside rear and a redesigned tunnel which completely changes the way it turns and helps to eliminate sliding and "loose rear" issues. Also, the tank is always in the hull on the Sprint.

Just thought you should know.

If you have any questions at all about the Shallow Sports feel free to PM me or call me (956) 233-9489.

And definitely insist on test driving any boat you are serious about buying. I'm sure dealers hate it, but its part of their job.

Alright, I'm going to step down from my soapbox now and go home. It's five o'clock somewhere! Good luck with whatever you choose. Both fine options.


----------

